# Solved: Firefox, Java certificate problem



## damien44 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have recently had a problem with Java not running properly. I use it for a reputable finance site that I visit regularly to check their stock market charts. The latest Java version does not work and an earlier version works very slowly. I get a notice saying that "The publisher cannot be verified as a trusted source." The java program then tends to "hang"and not load at all.

The same problem occurs in Firefox (which I use), IE7 and Google chrome. Multiple complete Java uninstalls and re-installs have failed to solve the problem. Nor is there any apparent malware or security issue (I have had my Hijack This log and Anti-virus-trojan details worked over professionally... no nasties). So it seems like a pure installation problem of Java 6 update 18. I have also used JavaRa to get rid of old java bits.

The error message I get is:

*"The publisher cannot be verified as a trusted source. Code will be traeted as unsigned."*

Then there is a whole lot of java exceptions statements...

*"Validator Exception: PKIX path validation failed: java.sec.cert.CertPathValidationException:Must specify the location of an OSCP responder...."*

This seems to be a problem about java locating a certificate within my computer.

Sites that may be related to this issue include>>> 1 2 3

I would appreciate it if anyone could help me resolve this problem.


----------



## damien44 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yippee! I've been able to solve this problem (courtesy of an IT specialist at the finance company issuing the java application). For the sake of those with a similar complaint I will post here what worked for me.

It seems there is a hidden file/folder that ideally should be removed before installing my Java upgrade. Windows then takes the new certificate (or certificate verification details) and asks to install it. Previously, it had assumed that the file(s) already installed were the correct ones and when it tries to open the java application finds a mismatch between the expected certificate (or certificate verification details) and records an error.

So here's what worked for me in Windows XP:

(1) Go to the control panel >>> add/remove programs >>> and uninstall java.
(2) Remain in control panel >>> folder options >>> view >>> and set "show hidden files, folders" to true.
(3) Go to My Computer >>> Local Disk C >>> documents and settings >>> your user name folder (in my case "Damien") >>> Application Data
>>> Look for and delete any "SUN" folder (which will contain a copy of the certificate (or certificate verification details))
>>> Also delete and "JAVA" folder (although there is unlikely to be one).
(4) Click on My Computer >>> go to control panel >>> folder options >>> view >>> and set "show hidden files, folders" to false.
(5) exit and restart computer.
(6) install latest version of java.
(7) Run java application which now should show confirmation that (a) the accompanying certificate has been verified, and (b) request permission to install the certificate and run the application.

This may not work for everybody but it worked for me in this case.

A link here might also be useful to some people if the problem persists:
http://forums.whatthetech.com/Java_Setup_Problem_t104537.html

Cheers folks!


----------

